# Disney 10/23 for 2 nights



## hillestadk (Oct 18, 2015)

Last minute trip up to meet some friends.  If anyone has anything available for the upcoming weekend please let me know. 

10/23 for 2 nights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2015)

By Disney - do you mean "Orlando"?


----------



## hillestadk (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, Orlando.  Sorry, being from South Florida I sometimes forget there is another Disney


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2015)

Disney Vacation Club, or other resorts in Orlando as well?


----------



## dltorrisi (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent you a PM. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

